# Don Matteo shock: via Terence Hill, Raoul Bova al suo posto



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2021)

*Notizia shock*, arrivata come un fulmine a ciel sereno, che ha letteralmente spiazzato il mondo della serialità. *Raoul Bova prenderà il posto di Terence Hill *nella celebre fiction Rai "*Don Matteo*".

Come riportato da TvBlog, il rimpiazzo avverrà nella tredicesima stagione in onda a gennaio 2022, precisamente nella quarta puntata della fiction prodotta da Lux Vide, che manterrà comunque lo stesso titolo. Lo stesso Bova, tra l'altro, è già protagonista di un'altra serie tv della Lux, cioè "Buongiorno Mamma" (in cui Bova recita con Maria Chiara Giannetta presente anche in Don Matteo nel ruolo della capitana Anna Olivieri), attualmente in onda su Canale 5, ed ora per l'attore è avvenuta l'inaspettata "promozione" e sarà il nuovo "Don Matteo".

Non è la prima volta che Terence Hill viene sostituito in una serie tv; infatti anche ad Un Passo dal Cielo, sempre in onda sulla Rai e prodotta dalla Lux Vide, a partire dalla quarta stagione Daniele Liotti ha preso il posto dell'amico del grande ed indimenticato Bud Spencer, che ha preferito abbandonare la fiction girata a San Candido per dedicarsi esclusivamente a vestire i panni del prete investigatore.

Però, c'è da ammettere che stavolta la sostituzione ha ben altro effetto e nessuno si sarebbe mai aspettato che, dopo 13 stagioni e vent'anni di messa in onda, Don Matteo sarebbe continuato anche senza Terence Hill. 

I fan sui social chiedono a gran voce un ripensamento, o magari la chiusura della serie che ha sempre vantato grandi ascolti sulla prima rete del servizio pubblico.

*Secondo Fanpage, non ci sarà alcuna sostituzione di Terence Hill e Don Matteo 13 sarà l'ultima stagione, nonchè un vero e proprio omaggio alla serie e all'attore protagonista e vedremo il ritorno di personaggi storici della fiction come quello di Flavio Insinna nel ruolo di Flavio Anceschi. Raoul Bova parteciperà in sole due puntate.

Il figlio di Terence Hill, Jess, conferma l'addio del padre alla serie: "Sente il bisogno di dedicarsi ad altro e anche di trascorrere più tempo con mia mamma. Lascerà Don Matteo come ha fatto con Un passo dal cielo. Il fatto è che queste serie lo impegnano per lunghi mesi sul set, ogni giorno. Papà non è più un ragazzino, anche se sembra infaticabile. Farà altre cose, meno impegnative".

La stessa new entry, Raoul Bova, che prenderà il posto di Terence Hill, giorni fa aveva confermato che sostituirà il protagonista e sta discutendo con i produttori e gli sceneggiatori per cercare "il modo più rispettoso possibile per entrare nella serie" (è certo che non ci sarà la morte di Don Matteo per giustificare l'addio di Terence Hill) confermando di fatto la sostituzione che è stata voluta dall'attore di "Lo Chiamavano Trinità".

Raoul Bova sarà Don Massimo nella serie.

Terence Hill al Corriere: "Non è prevista una puntata incentrata sull&#8217;uscita di scena di Don Matteo. Non ci saranno lacrime e abbracci. Raoul arriva nel quinto episodio e, in seguito, si scoprirà che tipo di legame lo unisce al mio personaggio: è proprio Don Matteo ad averlo scelto come successore, e poi si svelerà il motivo per cui io scompaio".

Dopodichè promuove Raoul Bova: "È perfetto per il suo ruolo...". L'attore, inoltre, ha rivelato di aver voluto abbandonare la serie per dedicarsi di più alla vita privata e fare il Cammino di Santiago de Compostela.

Raoul Bova: "Don Matteo è una sorta di padre spirituale del mio Don Massimo. Il mio personaggio ha alle spalle un passato misterioso, una storia travagliata, violenta, ha sfiorato la morte ed è arrivato ai suoi 40 anni senza mai indossare una tonaca da prete. Ed è arrivato ai suoi 40 anni senza mai indossare una tonaca da prete. Però, l&#8217;incontro con il parroco investigatore, gli cambia la vita. Il mio prete è alla ricerca di sé stesso, forse avrebbe preferito fare il missionario in qualche lontano paese. E, al suo primo incarico in una parrocchia, con una vocazione travagliata, abbraccia la fede con una spiritualità francescana: è un prete della terra, contadino, abituato a sporcarsi le mani, più propenso a stare tra gli ulivi umbri, dove è girata la serie, che a rinchiudersi dentro quattro mura. D&#8217;altronde ho avuto modo, anni fa, di interpretare proprio San Francesco".*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2349454 ha scritto:


> *Notizia shock*, arrivata come un fulmine a ciel sereno, che ha letteralmente spiazzato il mondo della serialità. *Raoul Bova prenderà il posto di Terence Hill *nella celebre fiction Rai "*Don Matteo*".
> 
> Come riportato da TvBlog, il rimpiazzo avverrà nella tredicesima stagione in onda a gennaio 2022, precisamente nella quarta puntata della fiction prodotta da Lux Vide, che manterrà comunque lo stesso titolo. Lo stesso Bova, tra l'altro, è già protagonista di un'altra serie tv della Lux, cioè "Buongiorno Mamma"(in cui Bova recita con Maria Chiara Giannetta presente anche in Don Matteo nel ruolo della capitana Anna Olivieri), attualmente in onda su Canale 5, ed ora per l'attore è avvenuta l'inaspettata "promozione" e sarà il nuovo "Don Matteo".
> 
> ...


No dai. La chiudessero e basta. 

Don Matteo è Terence Hill e Terence Hill è Don Matteo. Già nelle ultime stagioni con il cambio di Montedoro per la capitana e la morte della moglie di Cecchini si faceva fatica a ridere, ora il colpo di grazia. Raoul Bova poi...Dai...Questa è una provocazione bella e buona!


----------



## diavolo (27 Maggio 2021)

Mai vista una puntata


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2349454 ha scritto:


> *Notizia shock*, arrivata come un fulmine a ciel sereno, che ha letteralmente spiazzato il mondo della serialità. *Raoul Bova prenderà il posto di Terence Hill *nella celebre fiction Rai "*Don Matteo*".
> 
> Come riportato da TvBlog, il rimpiazzo avverrà nella tredicesima stagione in onda a gennaio 2022, precisamente nella quarta puntata della fiction prodotta da Lux Vide, che manterrà comunque lo stesso titolo. Lo stesso Bova, tra l'altro, è già protagonista di un'altra serie tv della Lux, cioè "Buongiorno Mamma" (in cui Bova recita con Maria Chiara Giannetta presente anche in Don Matteo nel ruolo della capitana Anna Olivieri), attualmente in onda su Canale 5, ed ora per l'attore è avvenuta l'inaspettata "promozione" e sarà il nuovo "Don Matteo".
> 
> ...



Mai visto, ma ci sta..il buon Terence c'ha 82 anni ragà...


----------



## 7vinte (27 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2349454 ha scritto:


> *Notizia shock*, arrivata come un fulmine a ciel sereno, che ha letteralmente spiazzato il mondo della serialità. *Raoul Bova prenderà il posto di Terence Hill *nella celebre fiction Rai "*Don Matteo*".
> 
> Come riportato da TvBlog, il rimpiazzo avverrà nella tredicesima stagione in onda a gennaio 2022, precisamente nella quarta puntata della fiction prodotta da Lux Vide, che manterrà comunque lo stesso titolo. Lo stesso Bova, tra l'altro, è già protagonista di un'altra serie tv della Lux, cioè "Buongiorno Mamma" (in cui Bova recita con Maria Chiara Giannetta presente anche in Don Matteo nel ruolo della capitana Anna Olivieri), attualmente in onda su Canale 5, ed ora per l'attore è avvenuta l'inaspettata "promozione" e sarà il nuovo "Don Matteo".
> 
> ...



Sono in lutto


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2349454 ha scritto:


> *Notizia shock*, arrivata come un fulmine a ciel sereno, che ha letteralmente spiazzato il mondo della serialità. *Raoul Bova prenderà il posto di Terence Hill *nella celebre fiction Rai "*Don Matteo*".
> 
> Come riportato da TvBlog, il rimpiazzo avverrà nella tredicesima stagione in onda a gennaio 2022, precisamente nella quarta puntata della fiction prodotta da Lux Vide, che manterrà comunque lo stesso titolo. Lo stesso Bova, tra l'altro, è già protagonista di un'altra serie tv della Lux, cioè "Buongiorno Mamma" (in cui Bova recita con Maria Chiara Giannetta presente anche in Don Matteo nel ruolo della capitana Anna Olivieri), attualmente in onda su Canale 5, ed ora per l'attore è avvenuta l'inaspettata "promozione" e sarà il nuovo "Don Matteo".
> 
> ...



Visto come gira in Italia mi aspettavo Idris o luxuria al suo posto


----------



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2021)

*Secondo Fanpage, non ci sarà alcuna sostituzione di Terence Hill e Don Matteo 13 sarà l'ultima stagione, nonchè un vero e proprio omaggio alla serie e all'attore protagonista e vedremo il ritorno di personaggi storici della fiction come quello di Flavio Insinna nel ruolo di Flavio Anceschi. Raoul Bova parteciperà in sole due puntate.*


----------



## Shmuk (28 Maggio 2021)

diavolo;2349577 ha scritto:


> Mai vista una puntata



Nemmeno io, anche se Terence Hill mi sta simpatico, ma mi riesce difficile capire cosa c'azzecchi Raul Bova.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Giugno 2021)

*Il figlio di Terence Hill, Jess, conferma l'addio del padre alla serie: "Sente il bisogno di dedicarsi ad altro e anche di trascorrere più tempo con mia mamma. Lascerà Don Matteo come ha fatto con Un passo dal cielo. Il fatto è che queste serie lo impegnano per lunghi mesi sul set, ogni giorno. Papà non è più un ragazzino, anche se sembra infaticabile. Farà altre cose, meno impegnative".

La stessa new entry, Raoul Bova, che prenderà il posto di Terence Hill, giorni fa aveva confermato che sostituirà il protagonista e sta discutendo con i produttori e gli sceneggiatori per cercare "il modo più rispettoso possibile per entrare nella serie" (è certo che non ci sarà la morte di Don Matteo per giustificare l'addio di Terence Hill) confermando di fatto la sostituzione che è stata voluta dall'attore di "Lo Chiamavano Trinità".*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Giugno 2021)

*Raoul Bova sarà Don Massimo nella serie.

Terence Hill al Corriere: "Non è prevista una puntata incentrata sull&#8217;uscita di scena di Don Matteo. Non ci saranno lacrime e abbracci. Raoul arriva nel quinto episodio e, in seguito, si scoprirà che tipo di legame lo unisce al mio personaggio: è proprio Don Matteo ad averlo scelto come successore, e poi si svelerà il motivo per cui io scompaio".

Dopodichè promuove Raoul Bova: "È perfetto per il suo ruolo...". L'attore, inoltre, ha rivelato di aver voluto abbandonare la serie per dedicarsi di più alla vita privata e fare il Cammino di Santiago de Compostela.

Raoul Bova: "Don Matteo è una sorta di padre spirituale del mio Don Massimo. Il mio personaggio ha alle spalle un passato misterioso, una storia travagliata, violenta, ha sfiorato la morte ed è arrivato ai suoi 40 anni senza mai indossare una tonaca da prete. Ed è arrivato ai suoi 40 anni senza mai indossare una tonaca da prete. Però, l&#8217;incontro con il parroco investigatore, gli cambia la vita. Il mio prete è alla ricerca di sé stesso, forse avrebbe preferito fare il missionario in qualche lontano paese. E, al suo primo incarico in una parrocchia, con una vocazione travagliata, abbraccia la fede con una spiritualità francescana: è un prete della terra, contadino, abituato a sporcarsi le mani, più propenso a stare tra gli ulivi umbri, dove è girata la serie, che a rinchiudersi dentro quattro mura. D&#8217;altronde ho avuto modo, anni fa, di interpretare proprio San Francesco".
*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Giugno 2021)

[video=youtube;YsbUb5urLcY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsbUb5urLcY[/video]


----------



## 7vinte (27 Giugno 2021)

Che tristezza. Apprezzo Raoul Bova, ma non sarà mai lo stesso senza Terence Hill


----------



## fabri47 (27 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2370375 ha scritto:


> Che tristezza. Apprezzo Raoul Bova, ma non sarà mai lo stesso senza Terence Hill


Vero. C'è da dire che la serie è da varie stagioni che è in una fase di stanca. Penso, comunque, che useranno questa stagione di Don Matteo, per lanciare una nuova serie con Raoul Bova prete-investigatore chiamata appunto Don Massimo o una cosa del genere. 

E, secondo me, diventerà anche più impegnata e meno pop come è successo con Un Passo dal Cielo dopo che Terence Hill ha abbandonato mettendo elementi che lo avvicinano anche ad un pubblico più giovane che segue le serie tv delle piattaforme streaming. Sarebbe insensato proseguire con lo stesso filone del prete sulla bicicletta e robe così e magari questo nuovo sacerdote sarà più dedito all'azione tipo i film di Raoul Bova come Ultimo o Intelligence.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2370380 ha scritto:


> Vero. C'è da dire che la serie è da varie stagioni che è in una fase di stanca. Penso, comunque, che useranno questa stagione di Don Matteo, per lanciare una nuova serie con Raoul Bova prete-investigatore chiamata appunto Don Massimo.
> 
> E, secondo me, diventerà anche più impegnata e meno pop come è successo con Un Passo dal Cielo dopo che Terence Hill ha abbandonato mettendo elementi che lo avvicinano anche ad un pubblico più giovane che segue le serie tv delle piattaforme streaming.



Vero, ma Don Matteo non è fatto per essere serio. Già nelle ultime stagioni non era granché, più precisamente dalla morte di Patrizia, la moglie di Tommasi, dunque dalla stagione 9, che ha iniziato il declino.
Lo stesso un Passo dal Cielo, la nuova versione mi piace, ma è come fosse un'altra serie. Dello stile di "famiglia" che aveva con Terence Hill ha perso tutto.
Per fortuna la Rai d'estate fa le repliche di Don Matteo ahah


----------



## fabri47 (27 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2370381 ha scritto:


> *Vero, ma Don Matteo non è fatto per essere serio.* Già nelle ultime stagioni non era granché, più precisamente dalla morte di Patrizia, la moglie di Tommasi, dunque dalla stagione 9, che ha iniziato il declino.
> Lo stesso un Passo dal Cielo, la nuova versione mi piace, ma è come fosse un'altra serie. Dello stile di "famiglia" che aveva con Terence Hill ha perso tutto.
> Per fortuna la Rai d'estate fa le repliche di Don Matteo ahah


Penso/spero che cambieranno titolo e magari diano un pò di freschezza alla trama. 

Si Don Matteo dopo l'8 non ha avuto più senso cioè dava l'impressione di forzatura in quanto casualmente sia Don Matteo che la caserma si erano trasferite allo stesso tempo da Gubbio a Spoleto, LOL. Però, quantomeno, fino alla decima stagione si rideva con l'accoppiata Cecchini-Tommasi. Nelle ultime lo hanno trasformato quasi in una roba per ragazzini con la capitana moscia e poi le robe amorose della ragazzina adottata in canonica. Per non parlare del finale dell'ultima con la capitana che "risorge" dopo che i tg ne hanno annunciato la morte (che in realtà era finta). Roba poco credibile nella realtà, se una morte è finta i telegiornali non la raccontano.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2370388 ha scritto:


> Penso/spero che cambieranno titolo e magari diano un pò di freschezza alla trama.
> 
> Si Don Matteo dopo l'8 non ha avuto più senso cioè dava l'impressione di forzatura in quanto casualmente sia Don Matteo che la caserma si erano trasferite allo stesso tempo da Gubbio a Spoleto, LOL. Però, quantomeno, fino alla decima stagione si rideva con l'accoppiata Cecchini-Tommasi. Nelle ultime lo hanno trasformato quasi in una roba per ragazzini con la capitana moscia e poi le robe amorose della ragazzina adottata in canonica. Per non parlare del finale dell'ultima con la capitana che "risorge" dopo che i tg ne hanno annunciato la morte (finta). Roba poco credibile nella realtà, se una morte è finta i telegiornali non la raccontano.



Sì il trasferimento di massa fu molto divertente, non tanto per Don Matteo, che lo avevano trasferito su insistente preghiera di Cecchini al Vescovo, quanto perché si era guarda caso trasferita tutta la caserma ahahaha


----------

